# Briggs 11hp help needed



## gamedrifter (Apr 13, 2012)

My 11hp briggs motor has been acting up, its not the piston and (mostly) not the carb (thats a different problem). On occasion while trying to start the motor the crank shaft stops hard and doesnt move until you turn the flywheel back a bit, it wrecked a starter on one stop but now theres a pull start. It seems like a major problem and im not gonna run the motor till its fixed so i need even though it ran great just a few days ago when i bought it, just my luck eh. So any ideas on what it is and how to fix it would be greatly appreciated.
Oh btw it has trouble idling now and it sounds a bit funny.


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

funny how? knocking?


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

if your having idling problems I would suppose the carb is a little fouled up, dirty carbs can make engines sound a little weird the way they idle. I would reccomend putting your carb overnight in a bucket of carb cleaner solution. my dad's can does the trick all the time getting my carbs clean


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*11hp*

Welcome to the forum!Check the oil level,and make sure it's not overfull.Check the battery,to make sure it doesn't fall below 11v when cranking.
Also check battery connections,..especially the grounds.
Try by- passing the solenoid,by shorting across the 2 large terminals that the cables connect to .This will tell you if the solenoid is weak( a VERY common problem).


----------



## gamedrifter (Apr 13, 2012)

Never mind i found the problem, the transmission went and that is what was stopping it and slowing down the motor


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

ohh that sucks, good luck repairing the transmission


----------



## gamedrifter (Apr 13, 2012)

I looked inside and all the gears have missing teeth so im just gonna buy another tranny. Unless theres some magic witchcraft way of fixing it.


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

somebody must have forgotten to use the clutch over time


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

tractorwiz72 said:


> somebody must have forgotten to use the clutch over time


I've done that. And still do with my craftsmans. Haha


----------



## gamedrifter (Apr 13, 2012)

Clutch lol what clutch? there wasnt one on it. It did sick wheelies though 
(Its a racing mower btw)


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

was it a stick craftsman? the stick ones do have a clutch


----------



## gamedrifter (Apr 13, 2012)

It is an old (late 70s i think, full metal hood) stick craftsman but no clutch just a belt tension-er. Im assuming it was removed years ago before the last guy who i bought it from cause he thought they never had one.


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

wait the pedal was removed? the belt tensioner is the clutch


----------



## gamedrifter (Apr 13, 2012)

I know it is but there was no way of releasing the tension, no pedal nor any evidence of there ever being one. It was just a pivoting pulley on a heavy spring, no bolt holes or space to attach a lever action.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You might want to check the flywheel key while youre at it , for kicks - if its enough to stop the motor, it can break a flywheel key.

Years ago I wrecked the trans in my 85 LT12 craftsman - sheared off some pinion teeth and locked it up hot rodding it ( thats what i get for leaving the factory grease in it) - mine didnt quit tho - was still running . I had to drag it with another tractor back to the workshop cause the rear wheels didnt roll at all .


----------



## gamedrifter (Apr 13, 2012)

i did an overhaul on the motor and now it works better than ever


----------

